# Is this mold?



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I received a shipment yesterday and 1 of the boxes has at least 2 cigars with a "green" color to them. Also, the box smells musty. To me it seems as if it is the start of mold. I emailed the vendor, waiting on a reply, that'll probably be tomorrow. Check the pics. Thanks for input.
The 5th cigar from the left, at mid point of the cigar, and the 5th from the right at the foot


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Is it just me, or does the box look a little..damp?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Doesn't look like any mold, but the pictures are not zoomed enough really.

PM me your source if you're unsure of them, otherwise there doesn't appear to be mold.

If they're really humid keep them in a low humidity environment for a few days.


----------



## Tapewormboy (Apr 18, 2006)

From the pics posted it looks like normal Cuban tobacco with some green spotting. 

Can you post hi-res pics?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Even Steven said:


> Is it just me, or does the box look a little..damp?


yep.

can't see any mold in your pics, but they do look pretty "wet" from here. are they really spongy and moist to the touch?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

The cigars themselves don't look consistently sized.........

I'm not trying to be negative just cautious.


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

I've noticed this on a few of my ISOM's as well. Kind of looks like a yellow green stain or discoloration. These were on a couple of Por Larranaga Panatelas and a couple other sticks as well. I noticed that some of this seemed to show up where veins protruded slightly so I don't know if this is some sort of bruising effect ? Any way I isolated these and nothing much else seemed to happen. Seemed to smoke OK afterwards.
Doesn't seem to fit the description of mold per se. ie. white and fuzzy but it's still a little disconcerting.
Hopefully a seasoned S/Botl can answer this because I'm a little curious as well.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Even Steven said:


> Is it just me, or does the box look a little..damp?





hollywood said:


> yep.
> 
> can't see any mold in your pics, but they do look pretty "wet" from here. are they really spongy and moist to the touch?


:tpd: Maybe it's just the lighting, but they do look damp/wet. Other than that, I can't see anything that jumps out as mold. Do you have any closeups of the suspected mold? That might help to narrow it down.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The pics are to small to be sure.

Can you post bigger ones ?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

How the heck are you guys able to see all that in these photos?
They are tiny when I open them.
How do you enlarge them?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

CanuckFan said:


> I've noticed this on a few of my ISOM's as well. Kind of looks like a yellow green stain or discoloration. These were on a couple of Por Larranaga Panatelas and a couple other sticks as well.


Just so you know, this comes from moisture or water damage, such as a drop of moisture hitting one of the smokes. Doesn't affect flavor or performance at all.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Ermo said:


> Doesn't look like any mold, but the pictures are not zoomed enough really.
> 
> PM me your source if you're unsure of them, otherwise there doesn't appear to be mold.
> 
> If they're really humid keep them in a low humidity environment for a few days.


Ermo nailed it


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Just so you know, this comes from moisture or water damage, such as a drop of moisture hitting one of the smokes. Doesn't affect flavor or performance at all.


Ahh....Thanks very much for the info. I knew someone around here would know. Glad I joined.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

CanuckFan said:


> Ahh....Thanks very much for the info. I knew someone around here would know. Glad I joined.


Well I figured I'd help you out since your team is currently 11th in the league.... you guys need all the help you can get :r

Go Red Wings!!!!!!


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Shouldn't your team be the Phoenix Dogs ??? I mean Coyotes.

heh


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Nah, I'm not from here anyway.... plus I don't even think Gretzky can revive those guys LOL. Actually they're getting better...slowly.

Although my Commander is from Toronto so every time there's a Leafs/Wings game its always "Hockey Night in Canada" at his place... he usually ends up crying in his Labatt's though haha


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll try to post larger pics tonight. The "mold" is the green areas. If it was just that, I" wouldn't worry. The musty smell has me more concerned. The cigars are 1995.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> I'll try to post larger pics tonight. The "mold" is the green areas. If it was just that, I" wouldn't worry. The musty smell has me more concerned. The cigars are 1995.


Old cigars can smell musty. I have smelled that before. Also if the green is spotted in the wrappers, this can be a natural occurance in Cuban tobacco. I think your fine. Like Ermo said, just get them in a stable lower humidity environment and let them rest.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

There's no way to tell by looking at the pictures you've posted. Maybe some closer shots will help.

IMO, if the green spots are raised up off the wrapper then it could be mold. If it's just a green spot on the wrapper leaf then it was most likely just a drop of water/moisture on the wrapper leaf which kept it hydrated through the ageing process.

I also heard/think that retailers ship cigars over humified because some of the shipping methods and long trips the cigars make may be at low humitidy.
If I receive an over humified batch of cigars I think it takes a lot longer than a couple months to get them ready to smoke.

Just my :2


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll try and increase the size on the computer, then repost pics.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

looks like the box got wet


----------



## FraGil (Jan 25, 2007)

bigger pictures would be good so we can better advise you about what you've got

FYI, there is a stage in tobacco processing called "curing" when leaves are sown together and hung over long wooden poles in a curing barn. Its here that the leaves turn from green to brown (the poles are moved up rungs progressively so anytime you are in a curing barn you will see green leaves graduating into brown leaves as you raise your gaze) but if they are sown together too tightly or two leaves stick to one another then curing does not happen at that point in the leaf and it will remain green.

It doesn't affect the smoke IMHO :ss 

I've attached a picture I took on one my trips to Cuban so if you haven't seen it for yourself you'll get the idea ;-)


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Tapewormboy said:


> From the pics posted it looks like normal Cuban tobacco with some green spotting.
> 
> Can you post hi-res pics?


This was also my first thought.

And my second thought.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I freaked out the first time I saw green spots as well- you'll get used to it; it's one of those "Cubanisms" :ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I ported the picture to my tv set and it looks like water spotting which seems to be a tradition with Cubans.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for input everyone. Talked with another gorilla, he said they should be fine. We fired a couple of them up, SMOOTH! The flavors increased as we smoked further into the cigar. I'll keep them.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I have no idea where you guys are coming up with the "wet" anything.....I see no evidence of water damage or any damage for that matter. Ted has found him one awesome box of what appears to be 95 Punch Punch's......smoke 'em till the cows come home I say....great find!:ss


----------

